# Tendonitis Anyone?



## Ruffie (May 19, 2010)

Just got back from the Doctors and my suspicions were confirmed-I have tendonitis. Doc suggested icing it and babying myself to see if it would heal on its own and if not she suggested maybe acupuncture. Has anyone tried it for this ailment? Also open to any other suggestions that might help me heal this sooner so I can get back to the rennovating and gardening I love to do.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 19, 2010)

I suppose it depends on where the tendon is. I get tendonitis in a finger or thumb from time to time. In the past I've usually had to get a steroid shot, but the last time I had it I wore weight-lifters' gloves -- the kind without the fingers -- for six weeks*, and the tendonitis cleared up without a shot.


*I took them off at night, and (of course) any time I had to shower or wash my hands. Otherwise, they stayed on.


----------



## Tad (May 20, 2010)

It may have been psychosomatic, but when I've had inflamed whatevers I've found Aspercreme (basically a cream with ASA in it, that you rub over the affected area) seemed to help. I've never seen doctors recommend it, but I doubt it could actually hurt....and I like to believe that it helps. Especially for things like tendons where there is not the same blood flow to deliver oral anti-inflamatories.


----------



## ouroboros (Jun 2, 2010)

I had tendonitis in both my wrists because I'm a music major. I did a combination of acupuncture and therapy. The acupunture worked wonders for the pain especially because I couldn't rest my wrists.


----------



## moore2me (Jun 2, 2010)

Ruffie said:


> Just got back from the Doctors and my suspicions were confirmed-I have tendonitis. Doc suggested icing it and babying myself to see if it would heal on its own and if not she suggested maybe acupuncture. Has anyone tried it for this ailment? Also open to any other suggestions that might help me heal this sooner so I can get back to the rennovating and gardening I love to do.



Ruffie, 
I am sorry to hear about your tendonitis problems. Using ice is an excellent therapy for almost all tendonitis or other repetitive motion trauma. (The only time ice is not is when the problems are caused by vibrating hand tools like grinders or jackhammers.) Acupuncture relieves pain for a multitude of problems in people & animals (if the subject accepts the treatment).

Could you tell me what hand motions or activities you think caused the tendonitis? Or is the problem in your elbows or other locations? What jobs do you do the most in rennovating or gardening that cause you problems? Do you have a full time job outside the home? What other risky activity do you use you hands for?

Note: It is not always activities you do with your hands that cause tendonitis or carpal tunnel syndrome. It can be other things like swelling from pregnancy, steriods, or other disease. It can be damage from contract stress (like hitting the funny bone really hard). It can be bone problems like bone spurs or osteoarthritis. (I have a girlfriend who is in her 40s and has a degenerative joint disease. She has already had shoulder replacements and ankle replacements.)

We'll talk more, if you'll give me a little more info.

------------------------------------------------------------------------


Tad said:


> It may have been psychosomatic, but when I've had inflamed whatevers I've found Aspercreme (basically a cream with ASA in it, that you rub over the affected area) seemed to help. I've never seen doctors recommend it, but I doubt it could actually hurt....and I like to believe that it helps. Especially for things like tendons where there is not the same blood flow to deliver oral anti-inflamatories.



Tad,
You are right. Aspercreme is over-the-counter and doesn't hurt most people. I tried it and because of my sensitive skin, burned me like h*ll. I spent 15 minutes trying to wipe it off fast (it was the kind with capsaicine or pepper in it).

As to oral anti-inflamatories not working on the tendons, they work in other ways. Most of the time, tendons run thru "tunnels" that have the size of the openings controlled by muscles, bones, ligaments, etc. (like the carpal tunnel). By reducing inflammation in the muscles, the size of the tunnel opens up some and the pressure on the nerves reduce. This causes a reduction in symptoms.

Another way to reduce inflammation near the tendons is with the ice or cold. This is a great way to shrink the "tunnels" and reduce pressure & pain. Just don't overdo the cold to the point of tissue damage. 

Another over-the-counter creme that has a good effect is *Mobisyl* which has a sailcylate (aspirin) in it.


----------



## Ruffie (Jun 4, 2010)

moore2me said:


> Ruffie,
> I am sorry to hear about your tendonitis problems. Using ice is an excellent therapy for almost all tendonitis or other repetitive motion trauma. (The only time ice is not is when the problems are caused by vibrating hand tools like grinders or jackhammers.) Acupuncture relieves pain for a multitude of problems in people & animals (if the subject accepts the treatment).
> 
> Could you tell me what hand motions or activities you think caused the tendonitis? Or is the problem in your elbows or other locations? What jobs do you do the most in rennovating or gardening that cause you problems? Do you have a full time job outside the home? What other risky activity do you use you hands for?
> ...


----------



## moore2me (Jun 5, 2010)

*Ruffie, 

Just a few more simple questions. The tendonitis that is bothering you - *

1. Is it in your shoulder? ___________(Yes) ___________( No)

2. If it's in your shoulder, is it in both of them? ______(Yes) ______(No)

3. If it's just in one shoulder, which one? _______(Your right) _______(Your left) 

4. Is it in your elbow? ___________(Yes) ___________( No)

5. If it's in your elbow, is it in both of them? ______(Yes) ______(No)

6. If it's just in one elbow, which one? _______(Your right) _______(Your left)

7. Is the tendonitis somewhere else not listed above? ____________________

________________________________________________________________

8. Are you right-handed or left-handed?_____________________________

Thanks in advance for answering.

M2M


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 5, 2010)

Ruffie said:


> Just got back from the Doctors and my suspicions were confirmed-I have tendonitis. Doc suggested icing it and babying myself to see if it would heal on its own and if not she suggested maybe acupuncture. Has anyone tried it for this ailment? Also open to any other suggestions that might help me heal this sooner so I can get back to the rennovating and gardening I love to do.



I've got tendonitis in my thumbs (as well as severe arthritis). They give me cortisone injections for the arthritis but it also helps the tendonitis. I can get the injections every 3 months - but I try to stretch it out as long as I can in between. 

It's worth a try.


----------



## Ruffie (Jun 7, 2010)

Moore
Its in my left elbow. My shoulders are bad too, but that has always been a problem for me due to the high stress life I lead. My friend who sometimes rubs them out for me tells me its like massaging steel.


----------



## moore2me (Jun 10, 2010)

Ruffie,

Just letting you know I haven't forgot about you. I am still working on this. The tendonitis in your left elbow - are you left handed or right handed?

Be back soon.


----------



## Ruffie (Jun 10, 2010)

Right Handed


----------

